# Convert Word doc to .pdf using Acrobat and and Vista



## CharlieB19 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello everyone

I recently switched from XP to Vista. When I was using XP, I installed Adobe Acrobat 5. I was able to convert a Word doc to .pdf by selecting the printer ‘Adobe Acrobat’, which was automatically installed when I installed Acrobat 5, and hit print. 
Now I have a new computer, with Vista. I installed Acrobat 5, and it automatically installed Acrobat Distiller as a printer. When I try to use it to convert a word doc to pdf, Word freezes up. I’ve tried selecting ‘print to file’, and ‘file conversion’ to ‘print’, but nothing works. It just freezes, and I can’t delete the printer error unless I re-boot.
Does anyone know how to make this work? I know there are other applications out there (can someone please recommend a safe one?), but it was so easy in XP. Am I doing something wrong?
Thanks!


----------



## upallnight200 (Jul 4, 2009)

This free online converter enables you to convert Microsoft Word documents (.doc/.docx) to Adobe Acrobat PDF (.pdf) documents with a single click 

http://www.doc2pdf.net/


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

I use CutePDF Writer. It works great and its free. Anything you can print, can be printed to a pdf file.

http://www.cutepdf.com/


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Charlie,

Acrobat 5 isn't fully compatible with Vista, and the installer warns you of that when you try to install it. If you're using Office 2007, note that MS provides a free pdf writer that you can install with that version of Office.


----------



## Melvinjames18 (Jul 6, 2009)

Some PDF tools don't support vista. But there are many freeware to create PDF from Word. If you have MS Word 2007, you can just save the doc. as PDF format.


----------



## CharlieB19 (Jul 22, 2009)

Many thanks to everyone who replied. Now that I know Vista doesn't support the 'convert to .pdf' function of Acrobat, I downloaded CutePDF Writer (it's free!), and it works perfectly!
I wish I'd posted here before I spend a couple of hours trying to make Acrobat work. Thanks very much! You guys/gals are great! :wave:


----------

